# Question about Blyxa Japonica...



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Is it absolutely necessary to have soft water in order for this plant to grow?

I'm planning to set up a new tank, I'll be using eco-complete as a substrate and tap water only (the water is alkaline in my area).

Thanks.
Earro


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Earro said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to have soft water in order for this plant to grow?


Not at all, in fact very few plants common in the hobby need any specifics (hard/soft water) to grow.

More important is ensuring the plant has the appropriate nutrients to grow, like c02, potassium, nitrogen, phosphorus and your micronutrients, like iron, calcium, magnesium, copper and zinc.

Let's not forgot proper lighting as well


----------

